

Show HN: OK Drop – quick temporary file storage - jeffereysmith
http://www.okdrop.com

======
jeffereysmith
This project started as a way to explore and get more familiar with a few
technologies/services (AngularJS and deploying a MEAN stack on Heroku mostly).
I am pretty happy with how it turned out so I thought I would post and get
some feedback (FYI - I am still working on the mobile compatibility). Feel
free to use it if you find the need. And feedback is always
welcome/appreciated. Thanks!

